
Company apologizes for tearing down wrong building because of Google Maps error - doener
http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/dallas-county/demo-company-tears-down-wrong-tornado-damaged-home-in-rowlett/97622816
======
mchahn
The article doesn't say if their possessions were destroyed. They can't be
replaced with insurance money.

Edit: I meant their personal possessions that aren't replaceable like home
movies and paper photos.

